# Plumber heading to Calgary looking for work



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok sent so many CVs no replys so have decided to bite the bullet and booked 6 flights to Calgary for myself,wife and kids in the hope of getting a job offer,I know its mad especially with the way things are in Ireland but I am so desperate to get out of here and get back to a bit of hard work.So is anybody out there looking for a very experienced PLUMBER with over 25 years experience in all aspects of domestic and commercial plumbing


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Which visa are you traveling on?


----------



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Which visa are you traveling on?


Only going for 10 days


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Very experienced or not, you will need to pass your red seal exam to be qualified to work in Canada. Perhaps this is something you could look into sitting while you are here for your 10 days?


----------

